# live sand question.



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i got 60lbs of caribsea live sand original grade in the mail today. do i need to pre-rinse live sand? nothing is in my tank except salt water right now. so does the sand need to be rinsed or will i loose the "live bacterias" in it?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Do not pre-rinse live sand. It has been rinsed already, so the cloudiness will be minimal. And yes, you risk killing beneficial bacteria.


----------



## richie3002 (Jul 18, 2008)

I poured in 40 pounds of live sand and my 29 gallon tank is extremly cloudy but i heard it should go away in 2 to 5 days


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

OF2F, Pasfur is correct in that the sand comes technically pre-rinsed, but if you wanted to, you can pre-rinse (pre-soak actually) if you want. The safest way is to visit a shop that first and foremost has a "good" reputation and that sells premixed water. Buy a 5 gal jug (sometimes if you buy the jug they'll fill it for free) and use an xtra- large capture net and an empty 5 gal bucket. Gently scoop a full net of live substrate into the net, hold it over the bucket and gently pour the seeded water over the sand and let the water pour through into the bucket, then add the substrate to your tank immediately after. This is a time consuming way to do it, but it ensures minimal risk if any, in destroying any bio-life in the sand, AND doing it a scoop at a time will ensure that you get the majority of any substrate dust out of the sand. As PAsfur said, if it's quality sand it comes pre-rinsed, so it shouldn't be to heavy of a job to complete this last process and make sure you've got it as dust free as possible.

BTW, where are you in South NJ? I'll be in Sicklerville in about 3 weeks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this post is a year old so im good on the sand.

and i dont live south, its central.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> this post is a year old so im good on the sand.
> 
> and i dont live south, its central.


 
Ha Ha!! LOL - I didn't even see the year LOL sorry bout that. What part central? I'm a Cali boy, but I love Jersey (that's where my fiancee is from) Born in Philly but raised in SNJ


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

middlesex county and i lived out in san bernardino county for alittle over a year. to hot out there for my liking. 
i dont mean to be rude but for the sake of not cluttering this thread feel free to PM me to continue this conversation if you wish.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> middlesex county and i lived out in san bernardino county for alittle over a year. to hot out there for my liking.


 
I know Middlesex very well. I also know San Bern very well, and yes Southern California does get hot, especially during this month. It's been blazin' lately


----------

